# 4sp Auto..



## KenMan911 (Mar 9, 2007)

Long story short, i bought a used 05 gto back in march and it has a 4sp auto tranny. I was wondering how much difference there is compared to the manual in terms or performance.

Also, is there any feasible way that you could convert the car to manual? Oh, and how well would the 4sp be able to handle a s/c or turbo?

Thanks!


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 6 speed. My understanding from other post are that the auto has a slightly better 0-60 times but after that the 6 speed is faster. The auto has taller gears. I have also read that the 6 speed is better on the twisty roads as far as speed. I would not attempt the conversion from auto to 6 speed. To be honest it sounds expensive and would for sure void any factory warranty. Enjoy your new car.:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

KenMan911 said:


> Also, is there any feasible way that you could convert the car to manual?
> 
> Thanks!


You would need:

Transmission
Pedals
Wiring harness
hydrolic lines&fluid resevior
flywheel, clutchplate, pressureplate
Shifter assembly (the interior trim that would have to be changed)

The PCM is the same part# for both auto&manual, but when you program it with the tech2 you have to select :Manual or Automatic, so while you wouldnt have to replace your PCM, it would have to be reprogrammed. 

It's the same thing for the cluster. It would have to be reflashed to not show PRND321.

If you are serious about a trans swap, it can be done, but between parts and labor, it would be costly.:cool


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> You would need:
> 
> Transmission
> Pedals
> ...


:agree You would be better off selling and buying another. I have seen it done on other cars, but it is a big project, especially with all the electronics, (dash, auto lock doors, ect..)


----------



## KenMan911 (Mar 9, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> :agree You would be better off selling and buying another. I have seen it done on other cars, but it is a big project, especially with all the electronics, (dash, auto lock doors, ect..)


Ya, ive pretty much decided against the conversion lol..sounds like a bit of an adventure. So how about forced induction? I have heard good things about the APS TT... Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny, I'm getting a little sick of my 6M and was thinking of swapping the tranny out for an auto...


----------



## kgc (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a magna charger '06 (the LPE 530hp option) and it's a rocket. Traction, even with 275's is a joke. Fast but slippery if you aren't careful.


----------

